# Pressure/Dull pain inside vagina- Please help!



## zee1984

Hi,

I'm almost 11 weeks pregnant with twins and last night I started experiencing a pressure and almost a dull pain inside my vagina (sorry for TMI) 

Has anyone experienced this? is this normal? should I worry? 

I called my OBGYN however their office is closed today. 

Please help!!!!


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Hun

What you are experiencing could just be stretching pains within your body. To be honest there were so many aches, pains and twinges within my pregnancy that I was constantly in a state of worry but apparently it was entirely natural, baring in mind the stress your body is under accommodating two little individuals instead of just one. 

BUT in all fairness it is definately worth checking with your doctor just to put your mind at rest. They will get it all the time from Mum's to be but I'm sure you'll be fine, try not to stress yourself out. xx


----------



## _Vicky_

^^ wss - tbh i just turned into one big ache so it's probably very very normal and ok but best to get it checked soon as you can xxxx


----------



## Mea

I agree I had so many aches and pains that I never got with my singleton, twin pregnancy is certainly very different.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yep!!! Feeling that right now too. Have had it off and on for several weeks.

And so you're aware and don't flip out the way I did.... A couple weeks ago I was walking and suddenly had a sharp stabbing pain in my hooha. No bleeding or anything else and once I sat down I was fine. My doctor's office had me come in and do an ultrasound and exam. Everything was fine. It was just a ligament attached to the vagina that suddenly caused me pain.

I knew of round ligament pain, that you would feel on either side of your bump, but I never expected it up the hooha! I'm glad I went to the doctor, but just so you know it could happen and it may not be as scary as it feels. 

So from now on I just walk really slowly like an old lady. But I don't care. I don't want that pain to come back if I can help it!!


----------

